# Airborne operations?



## AL (31 Dec 2003)

Im just curious.If the JTF2 were to deploy,would the Para Coys act as a security/back up (for lack of a better word) force the way the Marines or Rangers would to other Special Forces units?

Also,aside from Parachuting,what other task do the Para Coys specialize in?

When was the last time Canada has Parachuted on a real world deployment?


----------



## Recce41 (31 Dec 2003)

Para Coy is just a regular Inf coy on Operation Para status. And why are you asking?   :evil:    :tank:


----------



## para (31 Dec 2003)

Just a regular infantry coy?


----------



## AL (31 Dec 2003)

Thank you.

Why am I asking? Well like I said,im curious.Im a fan of Airborne forces and would like to learn more about our own Para Coys.There isnt much available other than American units and some UK.

Im looking forward to the television series about the CDN Army,I hear one of the episodes is focused on the Para course,should be intresting and inspirational.

If anyone could awnser my other questions,would be great.

Thank You.


----------



## pvandoremalen (31 Dec 2003)

There is no such thing as a regular para company. Paratroopers in the jump companies are light infantrymen who are more physically fit, motivated, and able to do their job then other troops because they have to be. They tend to draw the best soldiers in their regiments making what I would dare to call expert companies because they have mastered their role as light infantrymen and added the airborne role to it. I have never met a slouch troop in a reg force jump company. I hope to serve in a jump coy myself soon.


----------



## Recce41 (31 Dec 2003)

LIS
 What the f*** are you talking about? A Jump Coy is just like we were, in the Armour Corp. We were just a regular Armour Recce Troop in a Recce Sqn. But we were all on the Para payroll. There have been Legs with Para Coys. There is nothing special about them. I was with the 8CH/RCD Jump Troop. Have 2 books worth of Jumps, 4 different sets of wings.


----------



## ArmyAl (31 Dec 2003)

Recce41
To other people they are special, for you, well maybe you don‘t want to be special, I think your special wink wink.


----------



## Recce41 (31 Dec 2003)

OOOO AL.
 I didn‘t think you cared. Weirdo HAHA.


----------



## Doug VT (1 Jan 2004)

In the Para Coy you aren‘t always having to watch your back like in the other coys.  We know how to do our job with little or sometimes no direction.  We are "another rifle company", but we are a better company.  Those of you who know, know what I‘m talking about...


----------



## Recce41 (1 Jan 2004)

Doug
THE AIRBORNE BROTHERHOOD! 

  :evil:    :tank:


----------



## chrisf (1 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by AL:
> [qb]When was the last time Canada has Parachuted on a real world deployment? [/qb]


I was about to say they jumped on Katie, but then I realised such a thing might be a tad foolish. They actually rappeled out of a Sea King...


----------



## Doug VT (1 Jan 2004)

Also to answer the first posted question, yes...that‘s all I can say about that.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Jan 2004)

"I have never met a slouch troop in a reg force jump company. I hope to serve in a jump coy myself soon." I hate to ride you dude BUT you never saw a slouch in the jump company *BUT* you never served with a reg force jump company either? Well of course you never saw one, how could you have?

I went from 6 months with a rifle company to 6 months with a para company. You would have to be blind not to see the difference. It‘s not so much that bullets bounce off maroon berets. (I still think soldiers who wear them on patrol or when it‘s -40 out are idiots) It‘s the over all attitude and brotherhood thats involved. Reservests and reg force ‘legs‘ were treated with the same respect and professionalisim as the paratroopers were, compared to even senior corporals in the rifle company having their hands held for everything.  It‘s not the 2 week jump course (That cadets and support trades) pass that makes the company special it‘s how the soldiers treat each other and how their leaders trust their subordinates.  Rifle companies could easily have this attitude but they don‘t. Theres lots of jump qualified guys in the rifle companies. IF it was the course and not the attitude that made the difference than all the companies would be on the same level.


----------



## Recce41 (1 Jan 2004)

Ghost
 I have to agree with you. IF it was the course and not the attitude that made the difference than all the companies/Sqn would be on the same level. 
There were only two troops to really be in. They were 1st Troop Recce (Para) and Assault Troop. I have served in both, in these two troops. The fellas are different, harder, stronger, and will back you to the hill. 
 To be a real member of 1st Troop Recce (para), you had to finish the AAIC. It was 9 Days of s+++. Start on a Monday, Jump, Patrols, OPs, LZs, etc non-stop. On the 9th day, you finished the course designed after the British one. It was to mirror Arhiem, where the Paras, held for 9 days.
 For Assault Troop was 3 weeks of a fun, everything from Ambushes to Patrols to Demo. You were the around Armour Soldier.
 As in a Para Coy, you felt good.

  :evil:    :tank:


----------



## dbrock (2 Jan 2004)

I believe we jumped into somalia and that was the last official jump during deployment.  :soldier:


----------



## Slim (3 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Recce41:
> [qb] everything from Ambushes to Patrols to Demo. You were the around Armour Soldier.
> As in a Para Coy, you felt good.  [/qb]


I remember...It felt good to be there.


----------



## pvandoremalen (3 Jan 2004)

Sorry fellas, didn‘t meen to step on any tows. I‘m not going to argue with guys who‘ve been in longer then I‘ve been on this planet. Its just that all the guys in my family are in the military and are all jumpers so I‘m sort of brainwashed as to the Airborne and its ways. I‘m kind of glad you mentioned Arhnem, I‘m Dutch Canadian myself and theres not a day that goes by that the people of Holland aren‘t grateful for the role Canada played in WW2. Thats another big reason why I love the Airborne and the maroon beret, I know its old news but Canadian Servicemen are always welcome in Holland. Just sew on you Canadian flag and watch how fast the first beer comes your way. A lot of my family comes from Nimegan and Arhnem and around there a paratroopers **** don‘t stink if you know what I mean. Well take it easy boys.


----------



## Spr.Earl (3 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Doug:
> [qb] In the Para Coy you aren‘t always having to watch your back like in the other coys.  We know how to do our job with little or sometimes no direction.  We are "another rifle company", but we are a better company.  Those of you who know, know what I‘m talking about... [/qb]


Thank‘s Doug,to all,that‘s all‘s that is needed to explain to those who wish to become a Para.


----------



## Spr.Earl (3 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Recce41:
> [qb] Doug
> THE AIRBORNE BROTHERHOOD!
> 
> :evil:      :tank:  [/qb]


My Brother was in the 8th then the Dragoon‘s in Pet and was jump qualified he got out in 85.
Did many jump‘s with the Air Borne back then.

I tried for a jump course but as a Milita Engineer
from the West.No chance!(in 97 98)then I gave up.

But from what my brother told me it must be quite the trip!!
He said you are alway‘s scared when you jump,every one goes quite when it happen‘s!!
The noise of the Herc!The Ramp!Wind!! Then woosh! yank!! and all is quite and beauty below you !!
That‘s the best he could desribe it to me and just said do it!!
It‘s the biggest high you can get in life!
His own word‘s!

We have to bring back the Regiment!!!


----------



## Recce41 (3 Jan 2004)

He couldn‘t of been with the Dragoons in Petawawa in 85. They were in Germany, Hussars were in Pet until Jul87. E mail me his name? I may remember him. Was he in Jump troop? Or a rental.


----------

